# My first blown bottle



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!
I just got my first blown bottle, and wanted to post it.
It didnt cost alot, maybe not worth alot, but I love it!
ww


----------



## idigjars (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations on your first blown bottle.  Thanks for sharing the pic.  What is the embossing on it?      Paul


----------



## digger1993 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice bottle, what dose the embossing say?


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Paul,
 Sorry I didnt see this I was off to Georgia yesterday and the day before for a visit with my daughter. It was so fun! lol

 The embrossing says :See that each cork is branded
 Cantrell & CCochrane  Dublin & Belfast

 ww


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 31, 2007)

I FOUND ONE OF THOSE!!! SOME ONE IS SELLING IT ON EBAY FOR $$$$$$50. I DONT THINK ITS WORTH THAT MUCH THOUGH- HOW MUCH DID U BY IT FOR??/


 ANNA


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Anna,
I got it for under 20.
That is high 50.00 hmmmm

ww


----------



## lockhaven93 (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah i'm looking for some blown bottles...i go digging and diving with My friends...i'll find one soon i hope haha


----------



## idigjars (Jan 5, 2008)

WW, thanks for the info on the embossing.  Congratulations with it by the way.
 Lockhaven93, welcome to the forum.
 Paul []


----------

